# Cobra Ridge Vent



## cougar01 (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like there has been a lot of discussion on ventilation lately.

Before I go back up on my roof and remove the Cobra Ridge Vent---looking for an opinion. Will installing a ridge vent with an external baffle, possibly the Air Vent Shingle Vent II have any improvement? I was told that the Cobra mesh type vent that is up there now is basically junk, and doesn't draw air out since it does not have an external baffle.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Are you having trouble with it? Any issues? Or just going by opinions?
I'm inland 100 miles, and winds seldom get over 80, and sometimes I have 14-18" of snow, or 13 inches of rain in a day. I have Cobra and no issues.

I have seen some cobra that was blocked up on the outer edges indicating it was acting as intake, not exhaust. 

So, what's the issue?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

--------


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

My roof, with Cobra.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/images/photo_albums/30/82/MVC-001F.JPG

Soooooo. Let me try this again.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

I see a shiner Frank, shame on you! :whistling2::whistling2:

To the OP. Do you notice any issues with your ventilation or are you just nervous from people's opinions of the product? I have pro's and con's for cobra and coravent products but that is not saying I think it is a junk product. To try to assist you we need to know the actual problems you are experiencing.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

"I see a shiner Frank, shame on you!" The white spot on the L. Bird doo.


----------



## cougar01 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

I have a gabled roof, no overhang, and originally had only 2 very large gable vents. Sealed up the vents, installed SmartVents and a Cobra Ridge Vent.

This past summer with outdoor temps in the 90's, the attic temp was in the 130's. This past winter, had some *very light* frost along a gable wall and the roof sheathing near this wall.

Prior to changing the ventilation, never really measured the attic temp in the summer, but did have frost on most of the roof sheathing -- which appears to have been eliminated.

My house is situated up high, and very wide open space to the west...which provides a lot of wind.

I thought that my summer attic temp should be lower than what I measured, and am looking how to reduce some moisture/frost along the gable wall. Of course, outdoor temp at the time was single digits - mid teens with high humidity (80%+). Not sure if the high outdoor humidity gets into the attic adding to the frost or not.

Reading that ridge vents with baffles help suck out attic air, was looking at improving these conditions.

Attic is air sealed with foam and caulk to the best of my ability....ie....I cannot reach to the eaves to seal the top plates of those walls. New fiberglass insulation installed to about R-49, with baffles between the rafters.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you have enough eave vents?

I had Cobra ridge vent on my house put in 3 years ago and have been concerned that it is or could be squished so much during installation that the air flow is impaired.

I thought I should see some daylight when I look up at the ridge from the inside but I don't. The roofer said I should not.

Anyway I left the gable vents open.

I built a shed myself and put in a ridge vent of rigid corrugated material. I do say daylight when I look up. The shed interior is much cooler than my attic.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

AllanJ said:


> Do you have enough eave vents?
> 
> I had Cobra ridge vent on my house put in 3 years ago and have been concerned that it is or could be squished so much during installation that the air flow is impaired.


This gentleman nailed (no pun intended :thumbup one of my personal "cons" about the product. When we use it we make sure it is installed properly, but that doesn't mean everyone does the same. I have seen it more than once. Properly installed, you should have no issues.


----------



## cougar01 (Jan 22, 2009)

AllanJ said:


> Do you have enough eave vents?


I have SmartVents installed across the entire bottom of the roof.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

> I thought that my summer attic temp should be lower than what I measured, and am looking how to reduce some moisture/frost along the gable wall.





> I have a gabled roof, no overhang, and originally had only 2 very large gable vents. Sealed up the vents,


Open up the gable vents.

There won't be a problem with having both types of vent.

More information on roof ventilation here http://roofingcontractorreview.com/Roof-Ventilation-The-Short-Circuit-Myth.html
http://roofingcontractorreview.com/Roof-and-Attic-Ventilation.html



> Not sure if the high outdoor humidity gets into the attic adding to the frost or not.


Yes, it will.


----------



## cougar01 (Jan 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Open up the gable vents.


Wished I could. The openings were covered with sheathing and new vinyl siding when I had new siding installed last year.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

dmc thank you for the informative link


----------



## KjR59 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Mildew & Condensation with Cobra Vent*

My roof was replaced Summer 2010, Chicago suburbs. The roofer replaced the original Alum. ridge vent w/Cobra Vent. The next week we had a BIG storm & I had water stains on my drywall ceiling around the attic scuttle, 2nd floor. 

Worse- in Jan.2011 I started getting lots of water stains on the ceiling, most along the outside wall & ceiling line on the north side. I went up in the attic & found heavy frost on sheathing & then condensation dripping off the nails. Also mildew on the roof sheathing. Never had any problems in 20 years with original vents, but since the roof job, I've got all these issues. Insulation, soffit vents & chutes all unchanged. Anyone else experience similar issues? If so, did you get it resolved?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

KjR59 said:


> My roof was replaced Summer 2010, Chicago suburbs. The roofer replaced the original Alum. ridge vent w/Cobra Vent. The next week we had a BIG storm & I had water stains on my drywall ceiling around the attic scuttle, 2nd floor.
> 
> Worse- in Jan.2011 I started getting lots of water stains on the ceiling, most along the outside wall & ceiling line on the north side. I went up in the attic & found heavy frost on sheathing & then condensation dripping off the nails. Also mildew on the roof sheathing. Never had any problems in 20 years with original vents, but since the roof job, I've got all these issues. Insulation, soffit vents & chutes all unchanged. Anyone else experience similar issues? If so, did you get it resolved?


Call your roofer. I doubt the leaks had anything to do with the type of vent, but more likely the workmanship.


----------

